# Rescuee looking for her rescuers



## superheat (Dec 12, 2011)

It would be great if somebody here had a part in this.

Appreciation for Rescue

Editor’s note: The writer of the following letter is
chronicling her rescue and related events, and is interested
in hearing from anyone who was aboard the SIU crewed
LNG Virgo during the operation, which also
involved the USNS Sealift Antarctic. She may be reached
by email at [email protected] and by phone at
(415) 603-1025


My Name is Lauren Vuong (birth name Vuong, Ngoc
Lan). I was rescued by the LNG Virgo and Captain Hartmann
Schonn in June 1980. I believe we were in the
Subic Bay at the time. I’ve spent the better part of my
adult years searching for Captain Schonn and the crew
who saved my family. I want nothing more than to be
able to tell you how grateful we are. Every time I look
at my parents or my children, I am reminded of your
generosity. I could spend the rest of my life saying thank
you and it would still not be an adequate rendering of
my heart’s gratitude to you and everyone on the Virgo.
My sole purpose is to find the people who rescued my
family in June 1980 and express the gratitude that has
been 35 years felt but unspoken.
I was 8 years old in 1980. I didn’t speak English yet so
I could not tell you how grateful we all were for the chance
at life that you, Hartmann Schonn and all the others gave
us. I started thinking about finding the Virgo crew as early
as 1991 when I turned 18. It wasn’t until 2007 and with the
help of the internet that I found George Overstreet, Don
McLendon and several others. I’m still humbled every day
by the lengths to which they will go to help me now.
Lauren Vuong
San Francisco


----------

